# Big Creek Muskie.....



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is one of my fishing buddies(justin) holding a Beast!

48" Caught last Sunday


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

What a cool picture!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome fish!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow! Nice fish!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Sweet. I need a creek like that.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MadMac said:


> Sweet. I need a creek like that.


I believe there is one to the northeast of you.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice fish and great pic. Never knew that creek had Muskies in it.. Always wanted to try the LMR below C C in a small boat to see what I could scare up.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Great fish! Those river muskies have to be a blast!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

lives on the water and deserves a fish like this.

Followed a double cowgirl and he caught it twenty minutes later on a bulldawg.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Thats awesome, nice fish! Good luck and keep the pics coming Tom!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> I believe there is one to the northeast of you.


Shhhhhhh!  

That fish is a beast. Looks like it's been eating very well! Congrats to him, that water is thin but obviously has some potential. I've learned my lesson, you keep that $H!T to yourself! Seriously dude.....


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know Jim... I've tried to keep things on the down low at times. The next thing you know, people label you a selfish d--k for not spilling the beans. It's a fine line I guess.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

The thing is, some of the places you guys fish are small. And are an untapped resource for Muskies. And these places don't need to be bumrushed by folks following the "Hot Bite". Most just aren't big enough... and I think you guys do have a right to your spots. Besides there are more of these places around the State that are over looked..... I'm a lake guy myself.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Muskie_Guy said:


> The thing is, some of the places you guys fish are small. And are an untapped resource for Muskies. And these places don't need to be bumrushed by folks following the "Hot Bite". Most just aren't big enough... and I think you guys do have a right to your spots. Besides there are more of these places around the State that are over looked..... I'm a lake guy myself.


Well put. To be honest, if I have the time to fish I'd rather go to places like Chautauqua/St. Clair, Detroit River/or even Pyma. I'm a fan of big water, because I know I have a better chance of catching fish there. I'm confident in these places. But with small water with extremely low density fish, it's a hit or miss. I've gone fishless for months in these "hidden" places. I mean, check this video out:


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

BITE-ME said:


> I don't know Jim... I've tried to keep things on the down low at times. The next thing you know, people label you a selfish d--k for not spilling the beans. It's a fine line I guess.


I know exactly what you are talking about. You would think a "professional" would not behave in such a manner, but clearly that is not always the case.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

BITE-ME said:


> I don't know Jim... I've tried to keep things on the down low at times. The next thing you know, people label you a selfish d--k for not spilling the beans. It's a fine line I guess.


At some point, catching fish and sharing the stories and memories with your inner circle of fishing buddies outweighs any thoughts or comments from other fisherman. If you put the time in to figure out where, how, and when to catch the illusive fish (especially in places where others aren't!), its your right to keep it to yourself. Time on the water is worth its weight in gold. Why spill the beans for others to reap your time and money spent on the water? I love being selfish


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

what the need was to trash this thread up?

Just sharing a pic of a cool fish that a cool friend caught. I'm not giving out top secret information. I did originally post the name of the creek....sorry if that offended someone. It is a well known muskie stream.

If you like skinny water muskie, here is my best so far this fall.......


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome fish man. nothing like casting for some muskies in a river or creek and having them go nuts. keep up the good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Great fish - it seems crazy to see something that size in water that small!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

I don't think this qualifies as trashing a thread, I think they are just putting out some thoughtful insight. What MJ says is true, these small fisheries get crushed with people after the "hot bite" and these internet forums make coming across secret honey holes all to easy. I went 2 years of musky fishing before I caught my first one, and let me tell you, no one helped us, and we worked for that first fish. These small creeks and streams should be kept to yourself. Sure go ahead and post the pics, we all love seeing them, and by the way, nice fish. Thats just my 2 cents, take it or leave it.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

BITE-ME said:


> I don't know Jim... I've tried to keep things on the down low at times. The next thing you know, people label you a selfish d--k for not spilling the beans. It's a fine line I guess.


I'd rather be the selfish D**K with pictures of ME holding fish than everybody's best friend washing lures every time out.... We're not talking crappies here! 
**LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS!!!**


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I tell lots of people where I catch fish at, and what I catch them on, and I don't think it ever hurt me a bit, in fact I think it helped me because the people I told returned the favor and I've caught fish in those spots. Myself I think if you ain't out fishing when there biting you probable won't catch them anyway. Maybe I'm nuts. JMO If you want to keep a spot a secret that's cool too. I tell myself I'm gonna keep a spot to myself, but I never seem to be able to do it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

What people don't know won't hurt them....I worked my A$$ off to get to where I am today. I'll be damned if I'm just going to give up hard earned info to everybody on the net. With that said....I'd NEVER hesitate to take a guy out fishing, especially a novice who has the passion and appreciation for the sport.

And like 1Roof said, this isn't steelhead, crappies or bass....you're talking about territorial fish that do not school and are not typically plentiful in most cases....excluding St. Clair


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Also, sharing a spot on a lake or big resevoir where muskies are stocked regularly isn't such a bad thing in most regards. However, to give up a small creek/river on the world wide web is a good way to get it fished out and we wouldnnt want to see that happen. We all just want to see you continue to smoke them big ole creek muskies down that way. Keep up the great work Tom.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

"We all just want to see you continue to smoke them big ole creek muskies down that way."

Appreciate it man............upgraded my best this fall by a couple inches. Here she is...


----------

